# Back Rack or roof mount?



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Which do you all like better? I'm kind Leary about drilling holes in my roof, but the back rack seems like a good way to go. I want to put my whelen responder on it and a few led flood lights maybe. Just looking for info on both from users of both. It's going on my 03 crew cab thanks


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

When we got our new truck I was also skeptical of drilling holes in the roof. We got a 49" bar so we also had the choice to strap it. That also requires holes tho, so we decided to go the back rack route. Functionally it's closer to the center and gets it up a little higher. I do think it looks better on the roof tho, but looks aren't everything. When we first got it installed I thought it looked kind of goofy, but it has grown on me since. Hope this helps.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah thanks anyone else?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

they make brackets that go into your cargo bar for mounting on roof no holes..

i like the back racks for "work" trucks and the mag mounts for "daily drivers"


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Dissociative;1348298 said:


> they make brackets that go into your cargo bar for mounting on roof no holes..
> 
> i like the back racks for "work" trucks and the mag mounts for "daily drivers"


What kind shoul I look for? I seen the rack that goes into the charge light but they didn't list my 2500hd 03. And it's a work truck but I I drive it a lot


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I installed my 48" edge on my back rack an used the permanent mounts an attached it
to a 3" steel angle which i painted black.
Then i attached to the back rack with 2 bolts an a spacer on the bolts inside of the back rack 
uprights to make it stable. do to the back rack being a little thin ill post a few pics if youd like tomorrow


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Headache racks are awesome, you can mount not only the lightbar but other work lights and other types of leds also. we're working on finishing up our two.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dissociative;1348298 said:


> they make brackets that go into your cargo bar for mounting on roof no holes..
> 
> i like the back racks for "work" trucks and the mag mounts for "daily drivers"


Yeah, forgot to mention those, Acari roof mounts. I have no experience with those, but they look like a good option for a mini bar.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I might be going with a back rack just not sure


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats the procedure if I permanently mount the responder to the roof?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1349279 said:


> Whats the procedure if I permanently mount the responder to the roof?


Find out where you want it, mark the 4 holes with a sharpie and a punch, remove the headliner and start drillin.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i would STRONGLY advise against drilling a mini bar into your roof.....it ruins the truck and just isn't needed..

if you want it on the trucks roof....get the rubber suction cup mags..


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I don't plan on doing that. Think I'll be going with a back rack of some sort. Dissociative how should I route the wire into the truck from the rack? Since you've done like 100s LOL thanks buddy


----------



## kandrts (Dec 4, 2009)

Try Ebling and Sons in Grand Rapids MI. I had one made for a customer's truck for their snow plow light bar, they can put tabs on for work lights, and the top pad can be bigger for full size light bars. They can also have holes so you can run you wiring through the light bar and down into the bed.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yea but how much is that Ebling compared to the pro rack??...looks like a lot more detailed work..nice piece

drill a clean hole and run inside the pro rack for your wires...


----------



## kandrts (Dec 4, 2009)

It was $250


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks 10 times better mounted on the roof than sticking up in the air on a rack.


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

I mounted my liberty on my roof with straps. I just cant get past the big goofy wing look of a lightbar on a backrack. I do have some worklights mounted on my backrack, but the lightbar on the roof looks much better and it just seems safer to me


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

My personal preference is the "Back Rack." I have my ambers on top with 4 back up lights mounted on the rack. I have plugs on the harness and take the ambers off in the summer. I use the truck to move firewood and haul quite a bit so my rear slider appreciates the additional protection. A major selling point was the fact that you don't have to drill any holes. Your back up lights are also mounted in a very safe location, out of harms way. In 1999 I mounted a back rack to my super duty. Since the truck was brand new I took an extra step and put a thin strip of foam on the bed rail prior to mounting. When I removed the rack two years ago to sell the truck it was hard to tell it had ever been mounted. I went the same route after purchasing my new truck and have been pleased. Just my $.02.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOOM here she is.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1385202 said:


> BOOM here she is.


Thats BAD ASS! 
Never been a huge fan of back racks but if i ever got one i would have to Get one like this!

I have magnet mounted MINI LIGHTBAR ABLE SHO-ME on all of my trucks, Personal and WORK. They stay on all year and the cord goes though the door. No biggy! Never had a problem. Easier to sell the truck too. Especially since we usually just take off the plow and lights and transfer it to another truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1385547 said:


> Thats BAD ASS!
> Never been a huge fan of back racks but if i ever got one i would have to Get one like this!
> 
> I have magnet mounted MINI LIGHTBAR ABLE SHO-ME on all of my trucks, Personal and WORK. They stay on all year and the cord goes though the door. No biggy! Never had a problem. Easier to sell the truck too. Especially since we usually just take off the plow and lights and transfer it to another truck.


Thanks man! shes wild lookin, yeah mag mounts are usually great, but we're both anal about stuff looking clean... wires and stuff.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

stevehawk23;1363497 said:


> I mounted my liberty on my roof with straps. I just cant get past the big goofy wing look of a lightbar on a backrack. I do have some worklights mounted on my backrack, but the lightbar on the roof looks much better and it just seems safer to me


I agree, i mounted all 3 edge bars i have on my trucks with straps, i hate the look of the full size bars mounted on the backrack sticking up a foot over the roof line.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You can also buy one of these things, that mounts to the same holes as your 3rd brake light.
















http://www.acariproducts.com/


----------

